# Bachmann Train sets: CP(1412) and CN (9162) Hustler



## guyincognito13 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello, I am going to a toy & train show this weekend and I just found a couple older train sets while digging through my 'stock'(read boxes of junk)

The CN Hustler set is new in box never used Four Cars(9162, 79355, 789048, 286499), 3' circular track, and the other is a CP set (1412, 202143, 359163, 438861) that looks to be complete, out of the box, in mint shape.

Can anyone let me know about what these sets would be worth, I have been looking for info regarding price but have not had much luck. 

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Pictures would be very useful in determining price of them.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> Pictures would be very useful in determining price of them.


Also if you know how old are the engines


----------

